# TIGER



## ALDABRAMAN (May 11, 2014)

*Today we visited our good friends that have Tigers! Here are a few selective pictures of one that was incredible! *


----------



## Yvonne G (May 11, 2014)

Oh my lord in heaven...just look at those teeth!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 11, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> Oh my lord in heaven...just look at those teeth!



* We did not pet him, LOL!


----------



## Tom (May 11, 2014)

No petting? What about wrestling?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 11, 2014)

Tom said:


> No petting? What about wrestling?



* LOL, He was beautiful for sure!


----------



## guille24 (May 11, 2014)

Such an amazing creature ! And so beautiful ! But I would never try to pet one I love every part of my body lol


----------



## bouaboua (May 11, 2014)

How many tiger he has of this good friend of yours? 

Collecting big cats as pet also like having Tortoise that Lay's chips said: You can't just have one. 

Majestic creature for sure.


----------



## wellington (May 11, 2014)

Beautiful. Those are some big teeth. I would still want to give it a big hug Glad you didn't go in to pet it though. Working with slow moving torts, you probably lost the fast moves


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 11, 2014)

bouaboua said:


> Collecting big cats as pet also like having Tortoise that Lay's chips said: You can't just have one.
> 
> Majestic creature for sure.



* This old girl was my favorite!


----------



## bouaboua (May 11, 2014)

I thought so......


----------



## wellington (May 11, 2014)

Awww,,she looks so old and weak. How old is she? She looks like she is very skinny, which, most old cats are.

Are the cat owners also the Galop owners?


----------



## TortoiseWorld (May 11, 2014)

Yeah very Majestic!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 11, 2014)

wellington said:


> Awww,,she looks so old and weak.



* Oops, she is a lion!


----------



## Kathy Coles (May 11, 2014)

Forget the teeth, look at those claws! The food bill must be enormous.


----------



## Jacqui (May 12, 2014)

Very neat to get see them up close. I think it's the size of the paws that seem to always impress me the most.


----------

